
YikeBike - The world's first super light electric folding bike. | Urban Freedom - cryptnoob
http://www.yikebike.com/site/gallery/video/yikebike-discovery-channel
======
gchucky
I remember seeing YikeBike on here about half a year ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=810787>) to fairly mixed thoughts,
particularly in terms of style (kinda uncool) and safety. Honestly I wouldn't
want to drive through any part of Manhattan on it; hitting any sort of pothole
or crack in the street would seem to be painful.

------
pbhjpbhj
Interestingly the gallery includes images in which the rider is breaking UK
law, eg
[http://yikebike.cachefly.net/yikebike/images/europe/europe-p...](http://yikebike.cachefly.net/yikebike/images/europe/europe-
pic03.jpg). Riding a bike on the pavement is not allowed here.

Plus that JW flash video player crashes my FF.

~~~
jdietrich
It'd be illegal on the road too - it needs license plates, lights and a tax
disc, and the rider should have a motorcycle license and a helmet. An
electrically-assisted bicycle is still a bicycle, but take the pedals off and
add a throttle and it becomes a motorcycle. I believe the laws are similar in
the rest of the EU, although some states have a 'light motorcycle' vehicle
class which would ease (though not entirely obviate) homologation as a motor
vehicle.

I expect the machine to fall into the same regulatory and marketing abyss as
the Segway - too expensive, not enough speed or range and illegal in most
jurisdictions.

I don't see what's wrong with pedalling, especially over the meagre 9-10km
range advertised for the yikebike. If you're not fit enough to comfortably
ride three miles each way to work, you really need the exercise.

